# Cadet colours



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca* on *Wed, 16 Feb 2000 07:59:52 -0500*
Ian and Francois
UCC claims honours but I believe that this has long been disputed by DHH,
Bishop‘s College School, on the other hand, also claims the battle honour
"Fenian Raids" and documentation at DHH tends to be neutral, i.e. nobody
says yes, nobody says no.
In school lore, a dozen of the older boys were called out to protect the
bridge at Lennoxville over the St. Francis river. In the middle of the night
sounds were heard and two of the cadets challenged and then fired into the
bush. The next morning a search revealed a dead cow. As Bishop‘s wore a
brass shoulder titles with the letters BCS, we always claimed that it stood
for ‘Bloody Cow Shooters‘
The Corps has a unique cadet flag that traditionally is hand made at a local
convent, every 40-50 years it is ‘laid-up‘ in the school chapel. There are
no honours emblazoned upon it however.
Clive
-----Original Message-----
From: F. A. [mailto:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
Sent: February 16, 2000 2:21 AM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: Red Sash
Fenian Raids, but Ottawa really doesn‘t like hearing about. As well I
believe there
were several cadets who received the General Service Canada - Fenian Raids
medal.
I‘m still looking up the info...I have it around here... somewhere...
Francois
Ian Edwards wrote:
> Clive and Francois:
>
> Doesn‘t UCC carry Battle Honours from the War of 1812 or was it just
> the Fenian Raids?.
>
> "F. A." wrote:
> >
> > Clive,
> >
> >         1836? I understood that CC2 was formed as a drill association
in 1864
> > around the Fenian raids. Do you have any literature or info on the 1836
date?
> > I‘m doing research into the cadet movement and this would be most
helpful.
> > Thanks...
> >
> > Francois Arseneault
> >
> > Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca wrote:
> >
> > > Jeff,
> > >
> > > Only in Cadets where I had the honour of being the cadet RSM of the
British
> > > Commonwealth‘s oldest cadet corps - Bishop‘s College School Cadet
Corps
> > > CC2 founded in 1836. However, if your comment is based on my
previous
> > > post, I should tell you that I, as a lowly 2LT, only did the SI. It
was the
> > > CO who passed sentence.
> > >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: JEFF HYSLOP [mailto:jeffhyslop@home.com]
> > > Sent: February 14, 2000 6:54 PM
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > Subject: Re: Red Sash
> > >
> > > Clive
> > >
> > > You sound like someone that has never worn a sash!
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca 
> > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > Date: Monday, February 14, 2000 10:52
> > > Subject: RE: Red Sash
> > >
> > > >You are correct that MWOs and CWOs in the Guards at least wear a
darker
> > > >sash. Burgundy is the colour that comes to mind but that may because
I had
> > > >too much wine last night. I believe that Highland Regiments also wear
> > > >different shades as I seem to remember seeing the Black Watch RSM in
a
> > > >darker sash than his NCOs. This sash is not to be confused with that
worn
> > > by
> > > >some Highland Regiment officers.
> > > >BTW, Many moon ago I had to do a Summary Investigation on a Canadian
> > > >Grenadier Guard MWO who, due to his considerable girth, took two silk
> > > sashes
> > > >and spliced them into one XXL sash. The findings resulted in the MWO
paying
> > > >for replacement sashes. In 1974 this amounted to $120.00, about 3
days pay
> > > >then!
> > > >
> > > >-----Original Message-----
> > > >From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
> > > >Sent: February 12, 2000 11:13 PM
> > > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Subject: Re: Red Sash
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >The originator of this "thread" also asked about varying colours
> > > >of the sash. I don‘t recall the answer and hope someone else will,
but I
> > > >am sure Sgts and S/Sgt or Colour Sergeants in Guards regiments and
?
> > > >and now Sgts and WOs wore/wear scarlet while WO2s MWOs wore maroon
> > > >sashes. Can‘t recall why the difference. Hope someone knows.
> > > >Next question: when did the tradition start, or rather become
formalized
> > > >in dress codes. I would bet after Crimean War, but perhaps Napoleonic
> > > >wars? Should be easy to research. Damned hard to keep the sash "up"
in
> > > >that era of the 70s and later when there were no shoulder straps on
CF
> > > >tunics!
> > > >
> > > >Ian Edwards
> > > >
> > > >Bryon McLeod wrote:
> > > >>
> > > >> . The sash is traditionally worn by "line"
> > > >> regiments which carry colours. This includes Highland and Scottish
> > > >regiments
> > > >> but excludes Rifle regiments as they do not carry colours per se
> > > although
> > > >> many have them on their cap badges.
> > > >>
> > > >> Hi all ,....
> > > >>
> > > >> I wanted to add that in some regiments Drum Majors wear a claret
sash it
> > > >is
> > > >> sort of similar to a Sgt. sash but made of silk.  In addition the
very
> > > >same
> > > >> is seen with officers et. al. Capt. of the week.
> > > >>
> > > >> Bryon
> > > >>
> > > >> ______________________________________________________
> > > >> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >>
> > > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >> message body.
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gareth Green" <gareth@mail.caninet.com>* on *Wed, 16 Feb 2000 08:51:53 -0800*
Correct me if I am wrong - but I was told - over many a great jar of ale -
that either one or other of the schools had a prominent Honour Roll
permanently displayed somewhere - emblazoned with the names of the cadets
who were involved in the Fenian Raids.
Green
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 16 Feb 2000 08:38:24 -0700*
--------------4C62F37C180CF65E8076A0A4
Gareth,
        Yep you‘re right, I‘m pretty sure it‘s one of the Ontario schools,
CC2. I might be able to find out by the weekend...
Francois
Gareth Green wrote:
> Correct me if I am wrong - but I was told - over many a great jar of ale -
> that either one or other of the schools had a prominent Honour Roll
> permanently displayed somewhere - emblazoned with the names of the cadets
> who were involved in the Fenian Raids.
>
> Green
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------4C62F37C180CF65E8076A0A4
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------4C62F37C180CF65E8076A0A4--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

